# R.I.P Ace :(



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ace was humanly put to sleep last night. He was having seizures, his little body was just shutting down.

RIP little man


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Awwwwwwww I am so sorry to hear that. You will be in my prayers!!!!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh no, im so sorry


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet pet. Hugs to you.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww...no...I was hoping for such better news. I'm so sorry to hear about little Ace. Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Deb, I am so sorry. I feel grief stricken, I can't begin to imagine your pain. Hugs and prayers from Buford, Ern, Hubby and me.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss ((hugs))


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so very very sorry I am sending you a big hug x x x


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

this is such sad news. i am so sorry.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that! I can't imagine losing one of my little ones! My prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im sorry i was hoping he would make it!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm so so sorry


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear your little ACE didn't make it. Such a horrible thing to happen to an innocent little guy.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh I was so sorry to read this. I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Ace.


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear such bad news about Ace, Ben, Caleigh, Elle, and Lincoln send hugs


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Soooo sorry for your loss


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

its so hard when one of our little guys leave us.... atlesat hes not in any more pain :angel10:


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for your little guy...you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear the news.


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh I am just soooooo sorry, dear little Ace. Be happy with the angels and watch down over your mommy who loved you so much.

I wanted so much for him to make it, my heart aches for you.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

RIP little Ace. Prayers coming your way from us.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Geez, I really was hoping he was going to get better. I'm So sorry for your loss.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear what happen. It just so sad, i just saw his picture then i click over to Chi Chat to see this. he was so adorable and lovable. Ace will be in our prayer.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So very sorry to hear about Ace....


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm so, so sorry. My heart breaks for you. We are all praying for you.


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your terrible loss. I was so hoping it wouldn't turn out like this. Poco and I are sending hugs your way.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

So sorry for your loss.

Nichole and Harley


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ohh my, i am soooo sorry, i cnt imagine how you are feeling. reading this brought tears to my eyes. He was such a cutie, Im so sorry he didnt make it. R.I.P Ace, God bless!! My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. 
R.I.P Ace


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

sleep well little man!

im so sory for your loss, hows your other chi doing?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.    Rest in peace little Ace.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Im really sorry RIP Ace


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little guy :angel11:


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

So sorry for your loss as well. Hope you are holding up ok.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

oh my goodness, I'm so sorry.


----------



## HopefulChi (May 24, 2006)

Oh no. Rest In Peace little Ace, thoughts are with his family.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that. I was really hoping that he would pull through. I'm so sorry for your loss; your family will be in my prayers during your time of grief.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

sorry only just saw this :'( RIP little one, and he'll be waiting for you at rainbow bridge when the time comes.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

OMG that is so sad!!!  I am so sorry but think of the fact that he's in a better, happier place now.......


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

We feel so bad for you. Stay strong knowing you gave Ace all the love and care in the world. Take Care.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you everyone. I am doing ok today. It's been sad, but I know he is ok now.

But poor BlackJack, he is really sad without a buddy. He was thriving with him here, eating better (he's been a picky eater all his life) and more playful, now he just seems sad.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im so very sorry you lost your sweet furbaby.*hugs* from me and minnie.


----------



## lisaanto (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about Ace. You're in my prayers.


----------

